# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kolmosen ratikalle uudet numerot?

## RSS

Aikaisemmin raitiolinja kolmonen oli yksi linja, jolla oli kirjaintunnus B tai T kiertosuunnan mukaan. Nykyisin ratikat 3B ja 3T ajavat kumpikin omaa reittiään. HSL pohtii kirjaintunnuksista luopumista ja linjojen numerointia uudelleen.

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Elmo Allen

Itse uutinen ei ole mielenkiintoinen sinänsä (ikuisuusaihe), mutta se on, että HSL on perustanut joulukuussa blogin: http://hslliikenteessa.blogspot.com/. Tosin tahti saisi olla tiiviimpi kuin postaus 6 viikon välein.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan kiva blogaus. Väitän tunnistavani kirjoittajan tyylin perusteella  :Smile:  Kivoja tiedonmurusia on poimittu mukaan täältä jlf:ltäkin, mutta toki mukana on se pakollinen virhekin. Kirjaimet kun tulivat jo 1950 eivätkä 1951. Väittäisin, että 1.6.50 mutta tarkkaa päivämäärää en pysty tässä nyt tarkistamaan.

Itse asiaan on vaikea sanoa mitään. Puolensa ja puolensa. Jos pitäisi äänestää, on iso mahdollisuus että äänestäisin tyhjää ja antaisin muiden ratkaista.

----------


## Albert

> Kirjaimet kun tulivat jo 1950 eivätkä 1951. Väittäisin, että 1.6.50 mutta tarkkaa päivämäärää en pysty tässä nyt tarkistamaan.


Oikein; Linjatunnukset *3B ja 3T* alkaen 1.6.1950 http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...jat/linja3.htm

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Mä äänestäisin puolesta ihan siksi, että sen jälkeen on mahdollista esim. pohjoispäässä avata linja muutoksille. Esim siten että Töölöstä Eläintarhaan ja Kalasatamaan.

----------


## Jusa

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...aa_kakkoseksi/

Taasen ajankohtainen, jokohan nyt muutettaisiin eikä vaan meinata. Kolmonen kakkoseksi ja kolmoseksi.

----------


## zige94

Eikö kuitenkin mielummin niin päin että 3B kakkoseksi, kulkeehan 3B Kallion kautta niinkuin vanha kakkonen, ja 3T saisi sitten kolmosen tunnuksen. Mikä idea tässä on vaihtaa T-kakkoseksi ja B-kolmoseksi?

----------


## Max

> Eikö kuitenkin mielummin niin päin että 3B kakkoseksi, kulkeehan 3B Kallion kautta niinkuin vanha kakkonen, ja 3T saisi sitten kolmosen tunnuksen. Mikä idea tässä on vaihtaa T-kakkoseksi ja B-kolmoseksi?


Vielä vanhempi kakkonen kulki Töölöön...  :Wink:

----------


## Jufo

> Eikö kuitenkin mielummin niin päin että 3B kakkoseksi, kulkeehan 3B Kallion kautta niinkuin vanha kakkonen, ja 3T saisi sitten kolmosen tunnuksen. Mikä idea tässä on vaihtaa T-kakkoseksi ja B-kolmoseksi?


Muista, että Kallioon ajaa myös yölinja 03N joten eikö olisi järkevintä että siihen suuntaan menee aina kolmonen vuorokauden ajasta riippumatta?

----------


## Kaid

> Vielä vanhempi kakkonen kulki Töölöön...


Toisaalta kyllähän raitioteiden keltainen linja oli alkujaan ennemminkin Töölön suunnan linja. Kallioon tulevan kolmosen vaunut tulivat kunnolla "vasta" vuonna 1922.  :Smile:  Eli kyllä 2/3 parista kolmonen on selvästi Töölön alkuperäinen, kun taas kakkonen on ollut ennemmin Helsinginniemen itäpuolen linja.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Yksi näkökulma: ennen Kampin radan avaamista rautatieaseman pysäkiltä pääsi kolmoselle sinne, minne suunniteltu uusi kolmonenkin veisi eli Kallioon ja Bulevardille. Suunnitellulla uudella kakkosella ei Aleksin ja Arkadiankadun välillä olisi yhteisiä pysäkkejä vanhan (ennen Kampin radan avaamista kulkeneen) kolmosen kanssa. Näin vanhaa (ennen Kampin radan avaamista kulkenutta) kolmosta muistelevat voisivat yhä kulkea kolmosella kuten ennen Kampin radan avaamista.

----------


## Safka

> Yksi näkökulma: ennen Kampin radan avaamista rautatieaseman pysäkiltä pääsi kolmoselle sinne, minne suunniteltu uusi kolmonenkin veisi eli Kallioon ja Bulevardille. Suunnitellulla uudella kakkosella ei Aleksin ja Arkadiankadun välillä olisi yhteisiä pysäkkejä vanhan (ennen Kampin radan avaamista kulkeneen) kolmosen kanssa. Näin vanhaa (ennen Kampin radan avaamista kulkenutta) kolmosta muistelevat voisivat yhä kulkea kolmosella kuten ennen Kampin radan avaamista.


Toipa onkin hyvä näkökulma, mutta mua arveluttaa miten kilvitys sitten toimii. Nykyisinhän 3B on ohjelmoitu kilpisysteemiin linjana 2 ja 3T linjana 3. Jos nyt numerointi toteutetaan toisinpäin, niin pahoin pelkään, että ainakin johonkin vaunuun jää vanhat tiedot ja sitten ajetaan jälleen miten sattuu.
Lisäksi se Kauppatorin turistimassa etsinee nimenomaan kolmosta, kuten joku täällä mainitsikin. Muuten kannatan kirjaimista luopumista ainakin nykymuotoisella kolmosella.

----------


## antti

Minäkin olen samaa mieltä, että kolmoset pitää jakaa 2:ksi ja 3:ksi, ihan vaan perusteella, että yhteistä latua on vain pätkä Kaivokatua.

----------


## ultrix

> Minäkin olen samaa mieltä, että kolmoset pitää jakaa 2:ksi ja 3:ksi, ihan vaan perusteella, että yhteistä latua on vain pätkä Kaivokatua.


Minä olen aina käsittänyt kolmosen kahdeksikoksi, jolla aikaisemin oli B/T kulkusuunnan mukaan ja nykyään sen mukaan, missä vaiheessa kierrosta ollaan menossa.

----------


## iiko

Minun mielestäni noiden pitäisi olla ilman muuta eri numeroilla. Tuo nykyinen systeemi on täysin älyvapaa, että kolmonen tulee kaksi kertaa makkaratalon eteen eri roolissa. 

Sitäpaitsi jo silloin kun muutin Helsinkiin (-83), minulta meni monta vuotta hahmottaa kunnolla noiden kolmosten reitit. Kahdeksikon muotoisen reitin kiertosuunta on aika heikosti hahmotettavissa.

----------


## hamalhel

Minulle väliltä Kauppatori-Töölöntori tulee mieleen raitiovaunulinja 5. Siten Töölön lenkki voisi olla viitonen ja Eira-Kallio 3, miksei jopa 2. Jos katsotte numeroa 5 niin näette viitosen reitin, vastaavasti kakkosesta näkee numeron 2 reitin. Päällekkäin laitettuna ne ovat kahdeksikon muotoiset  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos katsotte numeroa 5 niin näette viitosen reitin, vastaavasti kakkosesta näkee numeron 2 reitin. Päällekkäin laitettuna ne ovat kahdeksikon muotoiset


Tämä on itse asiassa niin mainio idea, että kaikki muut kolmosten numerointi-ideat tuntuvat tämän jälkeen aivan surkeilta.  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

Taannoinen linja 2 Linjat-Keskusta-Katajanokka oli aivan kakkosen näköinen! Linjoilla lenkki ja sieltä laajassa kaaressa kohti Kaivokatua, jonka jälkeen terävä käännös Aleksille ja loppumatka suoraan itää kohti.

----------


## Compact

> Minulle väliltä Kauppatori-Töölöntori tulee mieleen raitiovaunulinja 5. Siten Töölön lenkki voisi olla viitonen ja Eira-Kallio 3, miksei jopa 2. Jos katsotte numeroa 5 niin näette viitosen reitin, vastaavasti kakkosesta näkee numeron 2 reitin. Päällekkäin laitettuna ne ovat kahdeksikon muotoiset.


No jopas jotain, Töölön 5 ja Kallion 2, hienoin ja ymmärrettävin ratkaisu nykyiseen numero-ongelmaan. Tätähän pitää kannattaa. Innovaatiopalkinto!

Eli kun katsoo karttaa, vaikka vain ajatuksissaan, niin nuo numerothan kertovat linjan todellisen ajoreitin muodonkin. Numeroiden viivojen päissä ovat Eläintarha ja Eira.

----------


## ultrix

Tällöin kolmosen voi laittaa hetkeksi hyllylle ja ottaa uudestaan käyttöön esim. Munkkivuoren raitiolinjan yhteydessä. Sopii mulle!

----------


## JE

Minustakin vitonen pitää palauttaa Töölöön. Kakkonen sopisi hyvin Kallioon, mutta ymmärrän hyvin myös ajatusta kolmosesta nimenomaan sillä perusteella, että Rautatientorilla voisi suunnistaa vanhasta muistista.

----------


## Max

Ollaankohan tuosta 2/5 -ideasta perusteluineen tietoisia HSL:ssä? Se on nimittäin niin loistava, että kannattaisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Se lukee mielestäni HSL liikenteessä -blogin kommenteissa. Mutta olen silti varma, ettei se toteudu. Pyhän Kolmosen jakaminen on jo kova pala, ja vielä kovemmaksi se tulee, jos 3 häviäisi kokonaan ratikkakartalta. Itselleni sillä ei mitään väliä ole, mutta ihmiset nyt vain kiintyvät tällaisiin arkipäiväisiin asioihin.

----------

